# Stocky's Stocks?



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I have bought B/C stocks from Stocky's before, but I've never bought their S&K custom stocks. Does anyone have any experience with these stocks for good or for bad?

http://www.stockysstocks.com/servlet/the-334/*NEW!*-Long-Range-Sporter/Detail


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You may want to look at the Boyds Stocks. Never seen Stockys but my Cuz and his friend bought a couple for their Savages and I was impressed for a $99.00 stock.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a few Stockys stocks and a few Boyds stocks. My actions dropped right in the Boyds and were ready to bed when I got them. The Stockys stocks needed some very minor fitting. Both companies make great lower-end stocks. I like both equaly well.

By the way, what's the S&K custom stocks? I couldn't figure out what they were or how they differed from the others.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a Boyds as well on a custom 10/22 of mine. It is probably the most comfortable stock I own and looks great to boot!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

longbow said:


> By the way, what's the S&K custom stocks? I couldn't figure out what they were or how they differed from the others.


Oh just in my research, it looks like S&K makes these stocks for Stocky's ...don't know if they are custom or not, just haven't seen them elsewhere.

I'm not really looking for cheap, I'm just sort of intrigued by some of the wild colors these stocks are available in. If they're too much trouble and work to get them to shoot super...then it may not be worthwhile and I'll just stick with the B&C or save up for like 10 years and buy a McMillan. 

I do like the Boyds for the 10/22 though!


----------

